# Gut health could determine over all health.



## seasoned (Sep 5, 2013)

Could this be a good starting point for better health.

http://renegadehealth.com/blog/2013/06/28/superorganism-you-the-role-of-gut-bacteria-in-health-and-disease

*Fermented Foods For A Healthy Gut.*


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2013)

It's amazing what they're learning about the 'gut brain' these days.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2013)

> *Five Fermented Foods For A Healthy Gut*
> 
> 
> Miso
> ...



The first 3 I eat regularly.  #4  there's some other concerns about it so I'm leery.  As to sauerkraut...blech.   lol

I used to have a cast iron stomach, but last year a dentist hit me with some superstrong antibiotics, been hell trying to rebuild my system.  My doc wants me to take all these pills, but I don't care for the side effects so I've been drinking a gallon+ of kefir a week.  Looking into making my own once I find some good grains.  It's helped me me get off the pills.


----------



## Carol (Sep 5, 2013)

Personally I cannot stand kombucha or sauerkraut but I have been experimenting with making other lactofermented foods like pickles 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seasoned (Sep 5, 2013)

Kimchi and Sauerkraut are both made from cabbage and fermented, it is some of the best friendly bacteria you can ingest, if you can stomach it, pun intended.
Personaly I take 4 probiotic foods listed below...

(1) Home made Kefir
(2) Kimchi 
(3) Natto
(4) Sauerkraut

I try to take some of each every day.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 5, 2013)

I like kimchi and sauerkraut and yogurt, and I grew up with natto as a treat food, so I really enjoy it, but quite frankly most westerners who try it really don't like it.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 5, 2013)

Blindside said:


> I like kimchi and sauerkraut and yogurt, and I grew up with *natto* as a treat food, so I really enjoy it, but quite frankly most westerners who try it really don't like it.



Of all the above, natto was the hardest to get use to. Now I have 2 servings a day, one in the morning and one before bed.


----------



## JiuJiuBJJ (Sep 6, 2013)

This year I started making kombucha and kefir. I love it. My kombucha tastes like strong vinegar - I let it ferment for about 4 weeks. And for kefir - I will often over-ferment it as well so it resembles greek yogurt more than milk. Being in Korea, I get more than my fair share of kimchi as well. ^_^


----------

